# Freeze dried Bloodworms?



## BETTA DET (Jul 29, 2011)

I gave my betta some freeze dried bloodworms, and he really seemed to enjoy them, but also seemed to have a hard time swallowing them. Still in his petco cup until, new heater brings water temp back up. He would look as if he was chewing them and then spit them back out, and eat them again. 

So my question is, do you soak the bloodworms (freeze dried) for a little before you feed them to your betta, or does anyone crunch them up into smaller pieces to make it easier?

After a little while he did get them down, but when I get him into the tank Im worried he wont get them in time.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Freeze dried bloodworms tend to gives fish constipation as they re-hydrate in the gut. They are also relatively nutrient poor. This goes for all freeze dried aquarium products. I would recommend frozen bloodworms if you want to mix up the diet some.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I would cut up the worms into smaller pieces. 

TexasCichlid is right, but I feel that it's a fine treat once in a while.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're fine for a once or twice a week treat but aren't good used as a staple diet.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't been able to find anywhere online that claims freeze dried bloodworms lack more nutrient then frozen bloodworms.
Infact I have read the opposite about freeze dried foods...
http://www.shelfreliance.com/c/university/article/what-freeze-dried
http://www.ehow.com/facts_5993868_nutritional-effects-freeze_drying-foods.html
I am not an "expert", though...

However, I have personally had issues with freeze dried bloodworms making my one betta constipated...because they are lacking moisture, I believe they will expand in the belly and cause constipation on sensitive fish.If you can get frozen bloodworms, those would be better...plus it's fun to watch the bettas chase the worm..:lol: I have tweezers I use to feed them. A variety of foods are best to feed in my opinion...
I feed a good quality pellet formula (new life spectrum), frozen bloodworms,and brine shrimp on rotation..not all at once. 
If you live somewhere where there are mosquitoes you can also feed mosquito larvae...I personally haven't tried the mosquito larvae on my fish yet though.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've read what Littlebitty has mentioned too and personally, I'vehad no issues with freeze dried. With nothing but these and live worms available to me, my bettas get them regularly and I've never had issues with bloating or constipation.. But then maybe that's an area thing. These guys must have been fed these all their lives so they don't get sick, other bettas might. :/


----------



## beagle (Aug 7, 2011)

I used freeze dried bloodworms for years in my community tank then one day I started to suffer ichy eyes and throat. Took about another year to figure out it was the bloodworms causing the allergic reaction and have since found out this is not uncommon. So the freeze dried bloodworms may not be good for you or your Betta.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Our Bettas are fed freeze dried only at the pet stores, and the ones that are there any amount of time end up with severe SBD. Personally, after seeing the effects long term at the pet store, I won't feed them. But we have other options to so it's easier. When my guys get them as treats, it takes them a while to chew them though.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have tried at different times feeding freeze dried foods (bloodworms & brine shrimp) as a treat and INVARIABLY somebody gets bloated!!! Grrrrrr.............

So no more here!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I rehydrate my freeze dried food before feeding them to my fish.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I know this isn't a betta, but personally, my platy, pumpkin, refuses to eat anything but FD bloodworms, and I've tried NLS pellets, Tetramin tropical flakes, even betta pellets. Her mouth is around the size of a larger male betta, she eats them like spaghetti


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried soaking some freeze dried blood worms once and a few of mine still had some issues with chewing them, I gave up on freeze dried after that


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't want to use frozen because it's icky.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, I have some mosquito larvae in a jar right now if you want icky


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Double icky. lol


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha Drama Queen, "double icky"  I'm currently conditioning a betta pair with frozen bloodworms, I use a chopstick to pick them up and feed them Freeze dried, I have not tried though, just because I don't want to find out whether or not my bettas are sensitive and end up constipated...
Well, my baby cousin had freeze dried strawberry yogurt puffs and.....
*they were good!:lol:*


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I use freeze dried and frozen. sometimes i feed them the freeze dried, or when i first got huey a couple weeks ago he wouldnt really eat so i fed him those to try to get him to eat. I have never had issues but i like the varied diet thing so i rotate from pellets to frozen blood worms or brine shrimp, although some dont care for the shrimp. and if you want icky look at the frozen brine shrimp. they have eyes >.< and they smell. What do you users out there that use frozen food do to thaw it? one of my boys has a desk lamp that works as a light (of course) and a heater, and i set the cube in a plastic container with a lid, for later use, and set it under that light to thaw. that usually takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I usually just use a bit of dechlorinated water and swish it around for a little bit


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I'll stick with freeze dried brine shrimp. Frozen is... eewww.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Just cut up a worm for him, and feed it to him once/twice a week.  
Most fish do the spitting out thing when eating a larger piece of food. They continue it until they break it up enough to eat it. So that is probably what you are seeing. It's very common and nothing to worry about. But as others recommended, just once or twice a week and he should be a happy lil camper.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Just got my betta freeze dried bloodworms and like said plan to give him some twice a week, how many should I give him at a time? 2-3?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Same as what you were told in the thread you created about this: 2-3 worms, 1-2 times a week most. =)


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you Myates!!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

=) Welcome


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Lakitu loves freeze dried bloodworms. I only feed him 1 large one or 2 small ones like twice a week. Never noticed anything odd about him after eating them :/ I don't wanna get frozen ones unless I have more than 1 betta or share them with my sister (who has 2) bc they'd waste in my freezer for how often I need them. 

How do you tell if he's sick or bloated from his food anyway??


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

If bloated then your Betta's stomach will get larger and rounder slightly, but I'm not sure about how to tell if they're sick... Maybe someone else will.


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

I use freeze dried bloodworm for my betta too, about 2 times a week. I use an old pair of eyebrow tweezers to pick it out from the container, scoop a bit of water from his tank and puts the worm in it for a couple of minutes before giving it to him. He eats it up straight away without spitting it out. 

I really want to give him more varied diet than pellets, but I am worried about parasites that comes with frozen foods...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure freeze dried bloodworms are to blame one one of my betta's deaths. he got bloated and constipated after feeding him and then died after a few days. Never again  I use Frozen bloodworms now - They are of way better nutritional value and all my fish (not just bettas) go crazy for them! It was a little gross at first but I got over it.


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

Having said that, I haven't seen Mr Pinky poop for quite a while now. But it could be because I can't see it among the different coloured gravel I have in his tank. I am fasting him for a few days just in case though...


----------

